# Hi Everybody!!!!!!!!!



## zerocool82

Hi Guys!!
I'm the proud owner of a 2001 TT 225 coupe.
I have just bought the car and found this forum 
I think one of the previous owners of the car might have modified the car because the engine has two blue Silicone Turbo Hoses, and I don't know how fast a 225 is but this one seems pretty fast, but then again I came from a 120d  and I also foung some papers of a vagcheck around 380£ so I don't know where I stand with the car, but hopefully it will last 

this is the hoses I'm talking about:









Now lets see if I can insert some pictures of the car:

















All the best,
Newton


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome  chances are your TT has been remapped Vagcheck is ran by the great TT legend Wak he is on here he has a TT web site http://www.wak-tt.com 
Another greaty mod is joining the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## zerocool82

Thanks,  
How could I know if it is still remapped withouth putting it on Rolling Road??


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Try driving a standard one Try local dealers :wink: ) you will soon know


----------



## zerocool82

I guess you are right


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum


----------



## zerocool82

Thanks Guys,
But I would like to know where I stand with my "new" car. If I could know what has been done then I would know what I would like to mod :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

From your pics it has an S3 engine cover Forge induction hose and upper intercooler hoses and Forge oil cap You could try PMing wak with your cars reg and what it says on the invoice hemight remember or have a record of what he did :idea:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome to the forum


----------



## zerocool82

YELLOW_TT said:


> From your pics it has an S3 engine cover Forge induction hose and upper intercooler hoses and Forge oil cap You could try PMing wak with your cars reg and what it says on the invoice hemight remember or have a record of what he did :idea:


Thank you very much Yellow_TT, I will do that because on the invoice also says forge dv, but when I drive it I can't hear the normal dump valve noise, the psssssst is that normal? 
Cheers
Newton


----------



## YELLOW_TT

zerocool82 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> From your pics it has an S3 engine cover Forge induction hose and upper intercooler hoses and Forge oil cap You could try PMing wak with your cars reg and what it says on the invoice hemight remember or have a record of what he did :idea:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much Yellow_TT, I will do that because on the invoice also says forge dv, but when I drive it I can't hear the normal dump valve noise, the psssssst is that normal?
> Cheers
> Newton
Click to expand...

Yes that in normal the TT has a diverter valve in place of adump valve and as you have found you do not get the pssssst you get with the dump valve


----------



## zerocool82

YELLOW_TT said:


> zerocool82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> From your pics it has an S3 engine cover Forge induction hose and upper intercooler hoses and Forge oil cap You could try PMing wak with your cars reg and what it says on the invoice hemight remember or have a record of what he did :idea:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much Yellow_TT, I will do that because on the invoice also says forge dv, but when I drive it I can't hear the normal dump valve noise, the psssssst is that normal?
> Cheers
> Newton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that in normal the TT has a diverter valve in place of adump valve and as you have found you do not get the pssssst you get with the dump valve
Click to expand...

Good!!!! because I would go mad if I had to hear that noise every single second


----------



## malstt

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## TT1012

Am I right in thinking thats stadard ride height???? Anyone know? (as in pre-02 springs)


----------



## malstt

Yeah that looks about right , pre 02 cars sit abit higher , but that an be easily sorted. 8)


----------



## TT1012

cool 

them wheels are really starting to grow on me  what are they rs8's? where can you get them to fitt a TT?

and i dont want to lower mine and that looks cool as it is (without lowering)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome


----------



## zerocool82

I think they are the A8 wheels and they do look nice, but it might not be everybody's taste, but I like them.


----------



## TT1012

can anybody confirm? rs8's or a8's?

and/or

where from?

thanks a million


----------



## zerocool82

TT1012 said:


> can anybody confirm? rs8's or a8's?
> 
> and/or
> 
> where from?
> 
> thanks a million


I'm sure they are A8, check this link:

http://www.thettshop.com/wheels.asp?cat ... uct=701411

Cheers,
Newton


----------



## TT1012

zerocool82 said:


> I'm sure they are A8, check this link:
> 
> http://www.thettshop.com/wheels.asp?cat ... uct=701411
> 
> Cheers,
> Newton


Cheers mate


----------



## zerocool82

TT1012 said:


> zerocool82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they are A8, check this link:
> 
> http://www.thettshop.com/wheels.asp?cat ... uct=701411
> 
> Cheers,
> Newton
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate
Click to expand...

No worries.


----------

